# [SOLVED] Cannot Install Windows!



## coryy21 (Jul 29, 2011)

I just ordered a DIY from Newegg and put it together last night. Turns on and runs fine, except I cannot install Windows. When I insert the Windows 7 Pro disk, I get to "Where do you want to install Windows?" and it finds the disk perfectly, yet says "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computer's hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disk's controller is enable in the computer's BIOS menu." 

I have configured the BIOS in every way I know how, still does the same thing. The controller is enabled, etc. I ran a bootable Xubuntu disk and it booted great, even installed the OS on the computer. Which is why I am having trouble understanding what's wrong. Can someone please help?

The MB is a Gigabyte GA-970A-D3 and it is a Seagate 500gb SATA HDD.


----------



## coryy21 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Windows!*

Still don't know what the problem was but I luckily fixed it. I plugged the HDD into another computer and installed the OS there, then it wouldn't work on the new one, but did a clean install? So, apparently I showed the computer it was capable of having Windows installed? lol.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Cannot Install Windows!*

Try in BIOS, under Integrated Peripherals, changing OnChip SATA type to AHCI, then change OnChip SATA Port4/5 Type (AMD SB950 South Bridge, SATA3_4/SATA3_5 connectors) to "As SATA Type" Also try changing the OnChip SATA 3.0 Support to "disabled" then attempt installing windows seven again. I know it's tempting to enable 6GB/s support, but that could just be part of the problem, especially if the HDD itself isn't SATA 3.0 compatible, unless SATA 3.0 is backward compatible.


----------

